# Question on turbo



## The Racer1 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a 05 altima Se-r and i just wanted to know if i could run 5 pounds of boost off of a stock engine(without changing pistons or rods) and will my transmission(auto) hold it.And also what parts would i need to run a turbo on my car?


----------



## The Racer1 (Apr 6, 2009)

does anyone know or have another forum already up explaining it?


----------



## caryabhi125 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah! you can run.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Racer1 said:


> i have a 05 altima Se-r and i just wanted to know if i could run 5 pounds of boost off of a stock engine(without changing pistons or rods) and will my transmission(auto) hold it.And also what parts would i need to run a turbo on my car?


As long as the motor/tranny are in good condition, a 5 psi boost should be OK. Kits are available; not cheap, around $3500 and up. Do a search.


----------

